# Puppies at play



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

These guys just don't stop moving! They had baths today, and had to run off the good smell! *grin* I need extra hands to get good 'still's of them.

Enjoy!

Farah
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are just too cute. I love the one, "in the air"!! I hope you are going to be able to make our next playdate!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww....they look like running bunnies
View attachment 17383
How cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

We'd love to come to your next play date! All the puppies' new homes want to come too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, they're so cute. The third one looks a lot like Bailey. Is that your girl?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

The little sable and white is Pie, and she's a girl. Drama queen Diva is more accurate. 8) She NEVER stops. Her name should be Blur, or Fuzz or something like that!

Farah


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's so cute. She looks like a delicate little devil.  I'd love to give her a hug.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute!!!!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I LOVE the puppy in the first picture...so cute! They are all cute of course, but that one I would take in a heartbeat...oh no...don't let me suffer from MHS. LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Look at them!! So cute!
Carole


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I call them my popcorn puppies! They pop like popcorn. 8) 

Now imagine 7 of them, 4 other adult havs, 3 cats, and 2 aussies trying to get in on the action! Oh, and a pomeranian. Good thing the horses can't come in the house or I'd have a real mess! 

My 11 month old daughter thinks the puppies running and playing is the MOST entertaining thing. She loves it when they run amok!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll trade you an Emmy for a puppy!!!! IWAP!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Ooh! Like a tv show Emmy? Thats pretty cool!

I bet you can get a puppy without trading an Emmy. 8)


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They look so adorable and bouncy! How fun! I am fully suffering from MHS and IWAP.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are all adorable! I can imagine how much fun they are to watch.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I need extra hands to get good 'still's of them. "*
*
Oh! Me, Me, ME!!! Pick ME!!!!! *








​
*They are adorable!! *


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OH that would be so sooo much fun!!!!


----------

